# New general store bathroom fire alarm?



## twoply (Jul 11, 2016)

A new store is almost completed and I was doing a pre-final walkthrough. New construction, non sprinkled.

The bathrooms do no have horn/ strobes for fire signal.

What's the trigger for bathrooms to have audio or visual indicators that the fire alarm system is activated?


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2016)

Full blown fire alarm with audio visuals through out.

Do you have that in the rest of the store, or monitoring of the fire sprinkler system only?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 11, 2016)

I concur too.


----------



## twoply (Jul 13, 2016)

Non sprinkled.
Horns and strobes in the main floor area.

I've been told in the past, don't try to find what you THINK should be, but what is code.

I think there should be fire warning devices in the bathrooms, but I cant find the code. Anyone know the one I should quote?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 13, 2016)

*2012 [F] 907.5.2.3.1 Public and common areas. *Visible alarm notification appliances shall be provided in public areas and common areas.

*2015 [F] 907.5.2.3.1 Public use areas and common use areas.*
Visible alarm notification appliances shall be provided in _public use areas _and _common use areas_.
*Exception: *_Where employee work areas have audible alarm coverage, the notification appliance circuits serving the employee work areas shall be initially designed with not less than 20-percent spare capacity to account for the potential of adding visible notification appliances in the future to accommodate hearing-impaired employee(s)._

Commentary: Visible alarm notification appliances must provide coverage in all areas open to the public (use areas) as well as all shared or common use areas (e.g., corridors, public restrooms, shared offices, classrooms, medical exam rooms, etc.). Areas where visible alarm notification appliances are not required include private offices, mechanical rooms or similar spaces. The intent with this section is to replicate the provisions included in the Americans with Disabilities Act _Accessibility Guidelines for Buildings and Facilities _(ADAAG).


----------



## cda (Jul 13, 2016)

Should have asked what fire or building code and edtion?

What edition of NFPA 72??

So you are saying that there are a/v's through out the entire sales floor??

Under 2009 IFC

I would apply 907.6.2.3.1    Public and common areas to include bathrooms

Under 2010 NFPA 72

Would use 18.4.1 to assure audible level is heard in the bathroom, which can be satisfied by a strobe.


Plus even though NFPA 72 does not enforce ADA, need a strobe in a bathroom for ADA requirements, cannot give you any cites for that.


----------



## cda (Jul 13, 2016)

What Francis said, just types faster and his brain works faster!!!


----------

